# 将于7月中下旬回国



## yuechu

Hello/大家好，

I came across the following sentence today:
"入围男女嘉宾将于7月中下旬回国录制《非诚勿扰》加拿大专场。"
I am wondering: Is "将于" one word (like 关于) or should they be parsed separately? (将 = will/shall; 于 = on; giving "入围男女嘉宾将 | 于7月中下旬回国录制《非诚勿扰》加拿大专场。"?)

My intuition is to read 将于 as one word (perhaps for euphonious reasons?) but am not sure if this is correct or not..

Thanks in advance/谢谢！​


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hi baosheng!

They're separate. 將..回國 for "going to..return" (call it future tense if you want, hehe); 於 is a preposition for timeframe: 於七月中[旬] = in the middle of July. I'll just note that this sort of phrasing is pretty 書面 to me (and perfectly standard, of course). I'd usually say 會 instead of 將， and 在 or ...的時候 instead of 於 in everyday spoken settings~


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your reply, viajero!


----------



## xiaolijie

Baosheng, I agree with viajero but you are also correct about the "euphonious reason". 於 seems to be able to be in many places in formal language where the meaning is still unaffected even if 於 is not present.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Hi baosheng and XLJ,

I'm afraid that "将" and "于" are both indispensable in this formal context. 
将 means "will" as you said. You can say 入围男女嘉宾将回国录制《非诚勿扰》加拿大专场. This is OK.
But when a date is added, there must be a "于" before the date, meaning "in/on (that date)".

While in spoken language, I would omit both, like 我七月下旬回国。


----------



## BODYholic

baosheng said:


> My intuition is to read 将于 as one word (perhaps for euphonious reasons?) but am not sure if this is correct or not.​



"于" is one of the formal ways to express the word "在". The colloquial equivalent of "将于" is  "会在".​


----------



## ztxforever

“将于”应该认为是两个字，而不是一个词，这是一个固定的组合。
“将”表示“未来”，“于”与“在”同义。
但“将于”除“将来在某时\某处”的意思外，还有强调“某时\某处”这种隐含的含义。

“将于”emphasize the word followed it。

In this example，it emphasize the time “7月中下旬​”。
If we change the sentence like “7月中下旬，​入围男女嘉宾将于加拿大录制《非诚勿扰》加拿大专场” ，“将于” will emphasize the “加拿大”。​
“将于” must follow a word you want emphasize，like “position” “time” and another something。

e.g.
我将于明天到达加拿大。
国家领导人将于钓鱼台国宾馆宴请国际友人。
​神舟九号飞船将于6月中旬择机发射。暗黑破坏神3将于5月15日正式发售。Windows 8将于今年第四季度推向市场。

All of them emphasize the time or the location followed “将于”。

​


----------



## SuperXW

ztxforever said:


> “将于”emphasize the word followed it。
> 
> In this example，it emphasize the time “ 7月中下旬​”。
> If we change the sentence like “ 7月中下旬，​入围男女嘉宾将于加拿大录制《非诚勿扰》加拿大专场” ，“将于” will emphasize the “加拿大”。​
> “将于” must follow a word you want emphasize，like “position” “time” and another something。​


Well...I don't think so...and I think you may misunderstand the meaning of 'emphasize'".
将 is "will", 于 is "at". They are separate. That's all.
When you said "emphasize", you should mean 引领时间、地点的修饰语, but you made it 强调后面的话.
Only those words like 肯定, 的确, 真的...emphasize things 强调后面的话.


----------



## ztxforever

SuperXW said:


> Well...I don't think so...and I think you may misunderstand the meaning of 'emphasize'".
> 将 is "will", 于 is "at". They are separate. That's all.
> When you said "emphasize", you should mean 引领时间、地点的修饰语, but you made it 强调后面的话.
> Only those words like 肯定, 的确, 真的...emphasize things.



Sorry～～～ ,Maybe I confuse  the meaning of 'emphasize'.
i think the emphasize means "强调"

“将于”这个词就是用来*强调*紧随其后的时间或者地点的。
突出表示时间或者地点。


----------



## 南島君

ztxforever said:


> Sorry～～～ ,Maybe I confuse  the meaning of 'emphasize'.
> i think the emphasize means "强调"
> 
> “将于”这个词就是用来*强调*紧随其后的时间或者地点的。
> 突出表示时间或者地点。



**他將于昨天去美國。
**他將于上個月結婚。
按照您的分析，以上兩句將會不合語法。

And this answered your problematic reading:


SuperXW said:


> 将 is "will", 于 is "at". They are separate. That's all.





這裡可以觀察的也許是（部分）母語使用者對它的本意已經感到模糊了，畢竟是用了兩千多年（或更久？）的語彙。


----------



## ztxforever

南島君 said:


> **他將于昨天去美國。
> **他將于上個月結婚。
> 按照您的分析，以上兩句將會不合語法。
> 
> 
> 
> 這裡可以觀察的也許是（部分）母語使用者對它的本意已經感到模糊了，畢竟是用了兩千多年（或更久？）的語彙。



您好，
感谢您的指正，由于之前的帖子已经表达了“将于”包含未来时态的意思，所以我并没有强调这个意思。

在这里我完整的说下，“将”确实表达了将来的意思，“将于某时”也确实是“将来在某时”的意思。
不过在表达“将来在某时”的同时，强调了“某时”，所以我只是指出了之前几个帖子没有表明的意思，并不是说“将于”也可以用于过去的事情。

所以你所说的
“
**他將于昨天去美國。
**他將于上個月結婚。
”
这是不成立的，因为将于无法用于过去时。

请原谅我没有表达清楚我之前的意思。
同时，像您说的，母语的使用者有时候并不完全遵从语法以及标准读音，因为中国地区方言多达上千种，不同地区的人会把方言和普通话弄混。
我是在天津长大的，天津的方言与标准的普通话的用法很接近，不过读音有明显差距。


----------



## ztxforever

南島君 said:


> **他將于昨天去美國。
> **他將于上個月結婚。
> 按照您的分析，以上兩句將會不合語法。
> 
> And this answered your problematic reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 這裡可以觀察的也許是（部分）母語使用者對它的本意已經感到模糊了，畢竟是用了兩千多年（或更久？）的語彙。




用于过去时态，同样有强调意思的词语为“已于”。
将您的例子中的“将于”修改为“已于”即可。

如：

**他將于昨天去美國。
**他將于上個月結婚。

修改为

他已于昨天到达美国。或者已于昨天出发去美国。（您不能使用“他已于昨天去美國”因为这个句子包含歧义，有可能出发了还没到美国，也有可能已经到达美国）
他已于上个月结婚。

则这两个句子是通顺并且正确的。


----------



## YangMuye

Emphasize and 强调 are almost useless words.

In many cases, a phrase with a post-position or a locative/temporal phrase doesn't need to be preceded with a pre-position. Using a pre-position on purpose might be the reason why you fell it's emphasized.
凭你人*前*说去。
叫你椅子*上*坐着。
他明天过来。
……



> 您不能使用“他已于昨天去美國”因为这个句子包含歧义，有可能出发了还没到美国，也有可能已经到达美国


这个句子意思很明确。“去”=“离开”。


----------



## ztxforever

YangMuye said:


> Emphasize and 强调 are almost useless words.
> 
> In many cases, a phrase with a post-position or a locative/temporal phrase doesn't need to be preceded with a pre-position. Using a pre-position on purpose might be the reason why you fell it's emphasized.
> 凭你人*前*说去。
> 叫你椅子*上*坐着。
> 他明天过来。
> ……



这里讨论的是“将于”的问题，而不是“强调”的问题。


----------



## YangMuye

ztxforever said:


> 这里讨论的是“将于”的问题，而不是“强调”的问题。


似乎只有你一个人在纠结“强调”的问题。
你*将“于”*的问题转化为了“强调”的问题。


----------



## ztxforever

YangMuye said:


> 似乎只有你一个人在纠结“强调”的问题。
> 你*将“于”*的问题转化为了“强调”的问题。




是的，楼主表达了自己关于“将于”是两个字和一个词的问题。
这个问题在前面几楼已经做了完全正确的回答，我无须再画蛇添足。
所以我锦上添花的表达了“将于”隐含的一层意思，中文的博大精深就在于一个词隐含了一层意思，而不仅仅是表面上的意思。
你无法否认的是“将于”确实强调了后面紧跟的一个词。

之前有一个朋友指出了我的问题，确实我没有表达清楚我的意思，后来我有重新补充。
我想，我应该将原帖编辑下。


----------

